# Was: What happened to the member list? Now: Firebird problems w/ the board



## A2Z (Feb 24, 2004)

I can't find it...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 24, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> I can't find it...



It is under the Quick Links drop down...


----------



## A2Z (Feb 24, 2004)

Well that explains it. The pulldowns aren't working in Firebird.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 24, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Well that explains it. The pulldowns aren't working in Firebird.



Then here is a link...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/memberlist.php?


----------



## A2Z (Feb 24, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Then here is a link...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/memberlist.php?



Thanks, but it'd be nice if the pulldowns were working with Firebird. I can't send PMs or a bunch of other things without them. I wonder if I'm the only one with this problem?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2004)

Firebird?  Is that Firefox, or am I getting confused?  If so then, as far as I'm aware, Firefox is an experimental browser and does not yet support all the features that other browsers do.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 24, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Thanks, but it'd be nice if the pulldowns were working with Firebird. I can't send PMs or a bunch of other things without them. I wonder if I'm the only one with this problem?




A2Z, Vbulletin makes a browser version query to deterime whether it is safe to send the code that drives the dropdowns without crashing the browser and to get it to display properly.  It also has a no drop down alternative.  I promise you that as soon as I can I will write a no drop down version of the navbar with all the links working.

In the meanwhile I think it's possible to change Firebird's query string so that it will "lie" to vbulletin and claim to be IE or Netscape.  That would get the dropdowns to work, but it might have other unexpected results.


----------



## A2Z (Feb 24, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> A2Z, Vbulletin makes a browser version query to deterime whether it is safe to send the code that drives the dropdowns without crashing the browser and to get it to display properly.  It also has a no drop down alternative.  I promise you that as soon as I can I will write a no drop down version of the navbar with all the links working.
> 
> In the meanwhile I think it's possible to change Firebird's query string so that it will "lie" to vbulletin and claim to be IE or Netscape.  That would get the dropdowns to work, but it might have other unexpected results.



If it helps the pulldowns work fine at Nutwarz which uses the same VB version I think?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 24, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> If it helps the pulldowns work fine at Nutwarz which uses the same VB version I think?




Yep.  

I don't know what's going on.  Anyway, I'll do what I can.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 24, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Well that explains it. The pulldowns aren't working in Firebird.




If it doesn't work, try the latest build (or perhaps, a nightly). You can also try to create a new profile.

I use Firefox 0.8 and everything works exactly as it should, save the WYSIWYG editor.


----------



## A2Z (Feb 24, 2004)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> If it doesn't work, try the latest build (or perhaps, a nightly). You can also try to create a new profile.
> 
> I use Firefox 0.8 and everything works exactly as it should, save the WYSIWYG editor.



Well it does work. Just not here. And what's this firefox everyone keeps mentioning?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 24, 2004)

The drop downs are using DHTML - have you got that enabled A2Z? (Yes, I know that wouldn't explain why it works for Nutwarz and not for here but I'm sorta poking in the dark trying to help here).


----------



## A2Z (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't worry about it MM. I just tried on another computer with firebird and it works there. So it looks like it's just the one computer. I don't know why though. Their firbird setups should be identical. And again they still work at Nutwarz. :shrug: I dunno.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 24, 2004)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Well it does work. Just not here. And what's this firefox everyone keeps mentioning?




Firefox is the new Firebird, they changed the name

0.5 Phoenix
0.6 Firebird
0.7 Firebird
0.8 Firefox


----------



## A2Z (Mar 2, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> The drop downs are using DHTML - have you got that enabled A2Z? (Yes, I know that wouldn't explain why it works for Nutwarz and not for here but I'm sorta poking in the dark trying to help here).



Well MM, I don't know if it was you or not but all the problems with Firebird have cleared up. The dropdowns and the manage attachments box all see to be working now. Hopefully it's not just me and it works for everybody. Anyway, thought you should know it was working now.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 2, 2004)

I just found it myself, even though I use IE.

And hey, it looks like I'm catching up to Henry on postcount!  Not that I'm counting, but that's an interesting aside that comes from finding the memberlist...


----------



## A2Z (Mar 2, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I just found it myself, even though I use IE.
> 
> And hey, it looks like I'm catching up to Henry on postcount!  Not that I'm counting, but that's an interesting aside that comes from finding the memberlist...



Well, it wasn't that I couldn't find it, it was that it wasn't working in Firebird. But now it does. So good on me.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 3, 2004)

I had some problems with Firebird the first day or so, but everything, including pulldowns, works fine for me now. I cleaned out my cache and cookies, and I think that fixed it. 

I haven't yet tried Firefox, although I've got the installer waiting on my desktop. I've got so many Firebird Extensions installed, I don't want to have to go find them again.


----------

